# Seabrook Channel 4/05



## johnny a (Jun 10, 2006)

Decided to get out early this morning before the wind got to bad. Ended up with 6 nice trout. 17", 19", 21", 23", 24", 28" and one 19 redfish (released). In the water by 8am out by 11:30


----------



## TripleT (May 11, 2005)

Them rascals is fat!!!


----------



## let's talk fishin (Jan 4, 2008)

sweet!


----------



## fwoodwader (Jul 18, 2008)

Nice little haul for a few hours of work...


----------



## standingroomonly (Apr 13, 2007)

sro nice...


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

Fun!


----------



## TooShallow (May 21, 2004)

That 28 is a pig. It had to go over 8lbs. Nice fish; all of them.


----------



## satandogcatcher (Mar 10, 2006)

Nice fish, I hope that big girl is going on the wall and not on the grill.


----------



## Astros13 (Jan 28, 2009)

Nice catch. What you use for bait???


----------



## sanleonjohn (Mar 16, 2009)

Great fish! I quit fishing the channel a couple of weeks ago, figured that action was over for the year. oh well that what i get for thinking. You would think i'd have learned by now.


----------



## johnny a (Jun 10, 2006)

TooShallow said:


> That 28 is a pig. It had to go over 8lbs. Nice fish; all of them.


Weekend before last I caught 2 28" one went 9 1/2 lbs and the other was 8 1/2 lbs I did not weigh this one.

These were all caught on live shrimp. Out of a pint of BIG shrimp I still had 4 left. The trout are not bumping the bait they are inhailing the bait.

Here is the 9 1/2 lb









This is the 8 1/2 lb both were 28"


----------



## Bueno Suerte (Jun 27, 2004)

Now that's a rig.


----------



## MigllaFishKilla (Mar 3, 2009)

nice trout


----------



## fwoodwader (Jul 18, 2008)

You going on a trip? j/k

Nice trout....


----------



## satandogcatcher (Mar 10, 2006)

Did you keep those two pigs to eat also?


----------



## NattyArty713 (Jun 1, 2007)

solid day on the water!


----------



## D.L. (Sep 13, 2007)

Dude **** and go fishin hater....


satandogcatcher said:


> Did you keep those two pigs to eat also?


----------



## johnny a (Jun 10, 2006)

satandogcatcher said:


> Did you keep those two pigs to eat also?


I don't take a lot of trout to be honest this year is the first year I have really fished for them as a matter of fact in the last 3 weeks I have caught and kept a total of 23 trout which is more than I have caught (trout) in the last 30 years. And to be honest I fish for for food unless it is out of the slot it goes in the the crisco ocean.


----------



## Alex258 (May 27, 2006)

Nice fish. If I were you I would let them go then catch them again in 2 months for the star tourney . 

That food looks good by the way.


----------



## El Capitan de No Fish (Sep 20, 2007)

satandogcatcher said:


> Did you keep those two pigs to eat also?


Yes he did. Jealous?
Keep your "I hope you did this" comments to yourself, no matter what your opinion is you come out looking like an idiot.


----------



## outdooraggie2011 (Nov 24, 2008)

I agree. johnny a, I am not looking to potlick, but am just curious- whereabouts did you catch those specks?


----------



## CaptDoug (May 24, 2004)

El Capitan de No Fish said:


> Yes he did. Jealous?


Well I hope your wrong on this one. The law only allows 1 over 25". But he didn't say he kept either of them. Just some assuming going on here.


----------



## johnny a (Jun 10, 2006)

Alex258 said:


> Nice fish. If I were you I would let them go then catch them again in 2 months for the star tourney .
> 
> That food looks good by the way.


The trout move out in another month or so in this area anyways. And let me rephrase what I previously posted. I fish for food for only 4 months out of the year. Within the next month or so I will only be targeting big fish for CPR.


----------



## johnny a (Jun 10, 2006)

CaptDoug said:


> Well I hope your wrong on this one. The law only allows 1 over 25". But he didn't say he kept either of them. Just some assuming going on here.


The fish were caught on seperate days.


----------



## satandogcatcher (Mar 10, 2006)

D.L. said:


> Dude **** and go fishin hater....


D.L., You ****!!!! If I want to stir the kettle, then that's my business. If I want to make a point about keeping big pig trout that's my business. If I want to educate johnny/c on why he shouldn't keep those big girl's then that's my business. He still never answered if he kept two 8#rs to eat or go on the wall. So YOU **** DL!


----------



## jgb4425 (Nov 4, 2005)

Congrats on the fish, those 3 were some hogs!

I understand fishing for food, and those 18"-20" trout you have been catching taste great but if you have kept 23 in the past few weeks to stock the freezer up thats over a hundred filets....6 less filets by letting those 3 big breeders go wont be missed. Thats if you kept all 3.

No thats just my opoinon, I have a 29 1/2" replica on the wall, so for people that my say Im jealous or hating thats not it. I practice what I preach, let the big ones go to produce more fish and keep the smaller ones that taste better to eat!

I agree 100% with you satandogcatcher!


----------



## jgb4425 (Nov 4, 2005)

Sorry I meant 46 filets not a hundred..type-o


----------



## johnny a (Jun 10, 2006)

satandogcatcher said:


> D.L., You ****!!!! If I want to stir the kettle, then that's my business. If I want to make a point about keeping big pig trout that's my business. If I want to educate johnny/c on why he shouldn't keep those big girl's then that's my business. He still never answered if he kept two 8#rs to eat or go on the wall. So YOU **** DL!


Yes I kept them and yes they were good. Now before I get flamed let me say this. As I already posted the amount of trout I have caught over the last few weeks is more than I have caught in the last 30years. The first big trout was hooked deep and bleeding and I was not about to release it with the possibility it would die and go to waste. Will I keep big trout like this again, probably. Will I keep all the big ones I catch, I doubt it. Up until the first big one my best was 24" which I caught last year and until then 20" was the biggest. So statistically it is not like I am wiping out the trout population. To be honest I don't normally target trout I just happened to find them so in turn I am fishing for them. By the end of the month all my focus will be Bull Reds (which I do not tag and attempt to convince others to release), Sharks (don't keep at all), Big Uglies (would not keep even if a record), tarpon, and so on. Now I will attempt a big trout for the star tourney but so are alot of people on this board.


----------

